# Frequent urination



## Samanthaann (Sep 16, 2015)

My daughter was potty trained when she was about 15 months. It was surprisingly easy because I was able to stay home and watch her cues. Anyway now recently she's starting to have accident after accident. It'slike constant every five minutes she souls her underwear. Sometimes it's very little sometimes a lot. I made an appointment for Monday but I'm so worried I don't know what to do.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

How did the appointment go? Since you didn't mention her acting like she was in pain I hope that means there wasn't a UTI!

For the future, certain foods make people pee a TON (cucumbers and melons for example) and since she's little she might not understand that sometimes her body needs to pee more and she thought she could play as long after going potty as she usually does.

Good luck!


----------

